# Home Legend Engineered at HD



## rzsionak (Feb 28, 2008)

Does anyone have experience with the Home Legends brand at HD. In our area they have 5/8" engineered hardwood floors at 2.99/sq ft. I tried the samples of the hardwood and was satisfied with it's ability to withstand scratches and dents. It took me a knife to get a decent scratch in it. On the other hand I also got a piece of their bamboo line, which is 3.99/sq ft, but that dented like nothing.


----------



## mike costello (Nov 28, 2007)

2.99 is a cheap price for engineered wood flooring.

You get what you pay for


----------



## rzsionak (Feb 28, 2008)

Definitely agree that is a cheap price, but when I talked to the guy at HD a lot of the price reduction came from HD being a huge buyer, since it's not a custom order. From the production side that definitely changes the economies of scale and prices you can produce at. I couldn't see any major quality issues from the samples compared to other comparable engineered floors, but I would like to know if there are longer term effects anyone has noticed. I'm putting it in a home that I only will be in a couple more years so I'm not putting anything top of the line in.


----------



## lgkinney (Mar 30, 2008)

*Re: Home Legend Engineered at Home Depot*

I believe I was looking at this today (03/29/2008) at Home Depot. How did you know it was Home Legend? The clerk told me she thought it was Home Legend but did not have any material on it. 

Anyway the sample I am looking at is 9/16. I think there was one at 5/8th also. What is appealing as you stated is that it appears to have a very good finish - I'm having a heck of a time even putting a scratch on the surface. Also look at the top layer ( the finished layer it is about twice as thick as most other engineered woods that I have seen. An eighth of an inch or better. What does not look as good is the sandwich layering doesn't look as compressed or glued as tight as some competing woods. Not that it doesn't look durable - just that the sandwich "appears" to be not as compact or compressed. 

Anyone out there have any experience with this product?


----------



## ataylor44 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: Home Legend at HT*

I love this product! We decided to put wood floors in the living areas of our house. I knew that I wasn't going to stay in this house for more than five years, so I thought $5 was too much for hardwoods (which was about the cheapest I could find for quality wood). So I decided to go with home legend. I bought 1000 square feet of the handscraped gunstock oak in January 2008. I put it throughout the house and love the look. Everyone that comes over compliments us on how much it has improved our house. The other great thing about it is that it is very easy to install. I am a first time home owner and an amature at home improvement, but did not have much trouble installing the wood. I would recommend it to anyone. Email me if you have any questions.


----------



## mrowland (Jul 24, 2008)

did you float your floor or glue it down?


----------



## wdoten (Aug 21, 2008)

Are you still as happy with home legends click oak today as in January?
Floated over concrete or wood?
Underlayment used?


----------



## Gevans17 (Sep 27, 2008)

*Home Depot hardwoods*

Instead of buying from Home Depot/Lowes,I ordered my wood flooring online for a much cheaper price than I could find locally. Freight truck delivered it to my front door. try Hoskingshardwood.com


----------



## babyboomer1001 (Nov 23, 2008)

rzsionak said:


> Does anyone have experience with the Home Legends brand at HD. In our area they have 5/8" engineered hardwood floors at 2.99/sq ft. I tried the samples of the hardwood and was satisfied with it's ability to withstand scratches and dents. It took me a knife to get a decent scratch in it. On the other hand I also got a piece of their bamboo line, which is 3.99/sq ft, but that dented like nothing.


I laid it about a year ago in my den. I love it. I am almost finished laying it in my husband's den. It is gorgeous. Dogs claws will scratch. We try and limit their activities in my room and a Persian rug helps across some of it. We plan to lay a dance floor when our addition is ready for it. Check out the wood hardness scale at http://www.countyfloors.com/about_janka.html.:yes:


----------



## babyboomer1001 (Nov 23, 2008)

lgkinney said:


> I believe I was looking at this today (03/29/2008) at Home Depot. How did you know it was Home Legend? The clerk told me she thought it was Home Legend but did not have any material on it.
> 
> Anyway the sample I am looking at is 9/16. I think there was one at 5/8th also. What is appealing as you stated is that it appears to have a very good finish - I'm having a heck of a time even putting a scratch on the surface. Also look at the top layer ( the finished layer it is about twice as thick as most other engineered woods that I have seen. An eighth of an inch or better. What does not look as good is the sandwich layering doesn't look as compressed or glued as tight as some competing woods. Not that it doesn't look durable - just that the sandwich "appears" to be not as compact or compressed.
> 
> Anyone out there have any experience with this product?


We bought Santos Mahogany (Home Legend) at Home Depot. It is $3.99 a sq. ft. We got it on sale at $2.99 a sq. ft. a year or so ago. It is gorgeous. What you are referring to seems to be the beveled edge. Some wood floors do not have a beveled edge so they look tight and more flat. It is a matter of preference. The beveled edge is very tight, no less than a non-beveled edge. Our floor is beautiful. Check out a wood hardness scale if scratches are a concern. Here is a link to one: http://www.countyfloors.com/about_janka.html. Note: Dogs claws will scratch but they only dent it. They do not go right through layers of wood. We try and limit activity and a Persian rug covers part of the floor. Also, float the click engineered wood floor. This one is not supposed to be glued down. :yes:


----------



## bad_idea (Feb 17, 2009)

*Proceed with caution*

The "Santos Mahogany" floors sold by Home Legend dent with my fingernail. Bruce oak floors don't do that. It makes it hard to believe that this is really Santos Mahogany! Plus, what's with the laminate-type middle part? If you pull down on the bottom of the tongue on a sample it starts to crack apart! 

Put this in my house? Not me.


----------



## bluesdiy (Oct 27, 2009)

I looked at this product today at the local Home Depot and it looks beautiful! It was good to read your comment on how successful it turned out for you.
We have a large space to cover 350 sq ft but what a deal! We're starting this weekend. Any advice would be much appreciated.


----------



## 66DES (Jan 12, 2010)

Can you tell me how it is holding up?
Thanks.


----------



## rgama (Feb 21, 2010)

*stay away*

the posts praising this floor are all lies. This floor scratches with a simple dog walking over it. Finished installing it today. For the first time I allowed my dog to walk over it. The scratches are so deep (my dog have the nails cut) that they are beyond repair. Stay away from this third quality floor. Sales people are here claiming they are real buyers, but they are not. Real buyers, in particular the ones with dogs, can see right away the deep scratches. Tomorrow I'm removing it and taking it back to Home Depot, let them handle it. They must know the 25 year warranty is not worth the paper where it is written.


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

Good Luck. They have a very poor record with warranties.


----------



## john curry (Aug 14, 2009)

While I cannot comment on other brands we have had Bruce Engineered Hardwood, their Glen Cove Plank line, Toast colored, glued to concrete, in our entry way for 7 years. It is our cats (2) favorite play and puke up place so cleaning and claw scratches an important issue with us.

It has done so well, we are having 800sq ft more of the same (glued to concrete also) installed in the next two weeks.


----------



## amazepokey (May 17, 2010)

*Please Read*

This Flooring is Junk, DO NOT BUY. I purchased 480 sq ft of the Santos Mahogany engineered hardwood on 3/11/10 for my entire 2nd floor. I had it professionally installed and it looked awesome. Since that time i have discovered that this floor SCRATCHES extremely easy. My first scratch was from a cardboard box that i sat on the floor to remove the light fixture, i just moved it and scratch. More scratches have appeared from just walking on it. I am now afraid to put furniture on it or even walk with shoes on it. I wish i would have researched this floor before buying. The coating on the top is not very thick and can be scratched with your finger nail. Im a 5'2 petite woman and i can scratch this stuff. DO NOT BUY. 

I have contacted Home depot where i bought this and they contacted home legends. My claim was denied and I have to pay a floor inspector to evaluate my flooring and pray that i can some how get a new floor. I dont know about you but i cant afford another 2.5K to replace it.

Has anyone had the company reimburse them for the flooring?


----------



## mduente (Sep 20, 2010)

*Home Legend from Home Depot*

Hi Amazepokey,

what is the result of your remimbursement attempt?

Michael


----------

